
Ask HN: FastMail Alternative with Reseller Option? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been with FastMail for over a decade, &amp; up until now have had zero complaints.<p>However I&#x27;m currently experiencing a problem which their support hasn&#x27;t been able to solve now for coming up on 3 weeks. It&#x27;s causing such major problems with running my freelance business that I&#x27;m considering taking my business elsewhere from here on.<p>What other email services are there, which explicitly allow the resale of their servives, such as FastMail does?<p>-c<p>EDIT:<p>I see that RackSpace is a contender in this circumstance. Do they have any happy resellers here on HN, &amp; (as a bonus) has anyone left FastMail for RackSpace &amp; been happy with the decision to do so?
======
nmjenkins
Hi. I'm a director at FastMail. I'm very sorry to hear of your troubles, and
I'd really like to follow up on the support tickets to find out what happened.
I realise you may well have moved on by now and I fully understand that, but
if you could post the support ticket numbers here we will definitely look
further into the issue, whatever it was.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
1454993

